# [SOLVED] Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi

Ive stumbled across a problem that has been causing me grief for a few days now, every time I try to access my hard drive (C disk) it says, access is denied. Also, i cant edit permissions because I've lost admin rights. Ive tried many things including unlocking the system admin, this lets me access a few extra things like being able to use the sfc command in cmd, however, it doesn't allow me to access the C disk or change permission because it also has lost admin rights? I fear that this is a bad problem and I don't know how it happened. I have tried restoring to a previous date and that doesn't work either.

Any help and/or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Shimin4tor


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

Hi and welcome to TSF so you have tried win 7 hidden admin Enable the (Hidden) Administrator Account on Windows 7 or Vista
have you installed or downloaded anything in the recent past


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

The hidden admin account you are referring to is the system admin, wasnt sure what it was called, the only thing that I remember installing recently was the update for Adobe Flash which comes with McAfee Security scan plus, ive downloaded this before but i have deleted it, this new one wont allow me to delete it for some reason, probably to do with the C disk problem, I have got Norton Antivirus, is there a chance that the two are causing the issue maybe?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

There is always a chance of some issues when you have a antivirus and then add in further security.have you tried safe mode and system restore from there


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

I've just tried system restore from safe mode, however it didn't work, the hidden admin has gone and I need to update Norton Antivirus, I did a scan yesterday but it didn't find any viruses or anything except for tracking cookies which it deleted.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

What do you mean the hidden admin is gone you should have been trying from the standard account not the admin,now leave the scanning and lets see if we can get some things running have you tried sfc /scannow SFC /SCANNOW Command - System File Checker - Windows 7 Help Forums
or chkdsk The How-To Geek Guide to Using Check Disk in Windows 7 or Vista


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

I did the scanning from my normal account (which is an admin but has lost its rights), the other administrator account which appeared i think was the hidden admin. I have tried sfc /scannow from the admin account to no avail becuase it says on my normal account that "you must be an administrator running a console session in order to use the sfc utility." even though the account is an admin


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

When i do chkdsk, it says "you do not have sufficient privileges. You have to invoke this utility running in elevated mode."


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

You should be able to set account permissions from the hidden admin account for your other accounts,just for the sake of covering all the bases can you make a new account and give it admin permissions


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

I have had to re enable the hidden administrator through safe mode with command prompt, it disappeared from the login screen after system restore, when I logged in, it said that my system has been restored to a previous time, this time was before the problem started and before I had installed Mcafee, so Mcafee has now gone, but I'm still getting access is denied to the C disk, also, I can't make a new account because when i press the button to manage another account or anything with the admin shield symbol, nothing happens, the cursor gets a circle to show that it is doing something but quickly disappears and nothing happens. This is using the hidden admin account.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

Hi if you have a install or recovery disc you could try this How to Run the System File Checker (Sfc.exe) Offline in Windows 7 and Vista - The Winhelponline Blog and see if the system files have any issue


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*



> re enable the hidden administrator through safe mode with command prompt, it disappeared from the login screen after system restore,


System Restore would remove the changes with adding the Hidden Admin account. So you will have to make the Hidden Admin visible again, and then go to User Profiles and make your account admin again. Then remove any permissions on the C: drive.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

Hi, you have a number of problems we need to clean up the past AntiVirus installs among other things, the first problem is access to the c drive. There are a number of ways to do this and they do require some user expertise. 

Lets try the simple one first, we need to disable UAC so you can get to security tab under properties in c:\ drive, and set your user as full access.

I have written this to make it as simple as possible You need to boot to safe mode advanced and select the option to "repair your computer" from here we are going to select the command prompt:-

From the command prompt at the x:\sources> prompt type:-

bcdedit |find "osdevice" (press enter)

Will return the partition letter the RE has assigned (normally c if not change to the drive letter returned.(assume c

Next still at the x:\Sources> prompt type C: (press enter)

At the c:\> prompt type:- regedit.exe (press enter)

Registry editor will open select the Key:-

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE , then from the main menu click on "File" select "Load Hive" a sources box will open browse to C:\windows \system32\config and click on "Software".

A name hive box will open call it UAC and press OK.

The registry editor will be open and you will note a new key called "UAC" expand the + and navigate to:-

Microsoft expand the +
Next:-

Windows expand the +
Next:-

Current Version expand the +
Next:-

Policies expand the +
Next:-

Click on "system" on the right you will see a value 

"EnableLua" right click on this and select "modify", in the value modify box where 1 is type 0 and OK.

(The path is HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\UAC\Microsoft\Windows\Currentversion\Policies\System)

Still in registry editor collapse the tree back to the UAC key, make sure this key is highlighted and from the main menu select "File" and click on "unload hive" agree to this and restart computer.

This will disable UAC. 

Now go back to c:\drive properties, security, and grant your user full control Restart and see how you go. Post back there is more to do.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

jenae I will watch from the sidelines here and hopefully learn something.


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

OK, so I havnt got very far so far because when i enter in bcdedit |find "osdevice" it returned partition=D:
So instead of then putting in C:, i put in D: which it said Access is denied.
So i put C: in instead and then regedit.exe
This opened the registry editor. so i went to load hive on the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE. Then, i press on the computer tab and it displays: 
System Reserved (C
Local Disk (D
Boot (X
CD drive (E

When I select the system reserved (C it says "This folder is empty"
When I select the local disk (D it doesn't open, nothing happens.
When I select Boot (X, I can get to the software folder.

There are two things called SOFTWARE here, one is a text document, the other is a File. When I select the file and type in UAC, it says this:- Cannot load X:\Windows\System32\config\SOFTWARE: The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.

When i select the text document, and type in UAC, I get this message:- Cannot load X:\Windows\System32\config\SOFTWARE.LOG: Error while loading hive.

I cannot continue from here. A few questions also, am I supposed to be using the hidden admin for this? and my PC is a custom built laptop, will this affect any of filing systems? And i didnt make it, it was PC Specialist, Im not promoting them or anything but I will say that my disk drive used to always open, took them an age to finally get it sorted out, but it still opens occasionally when I restart my PC, and mostly when there is an issue, like everytime I restart my PC now.

Edit: Also, should I have done the system repair from booting from the disk before these steps? or does it not matter?


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

Also, ive noticed that in windows explorer, on my normal account, it says Local Disk (C and DVD RW Drive (D

This is not what it said when i used the registry editor before.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

Those look normal ie same as mine and other windows users


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

Hi, you are doing this from the RE (repair your computer) option, selecting command prompt and seeing a X:sources prompt?

What happens when the RE is loaded it might not allocate the OS partition to the drive the computer has the OS on, that's why we run the bcdedit cmd, now it usually is C: you say it returned D:. Now when you try to run any cmds on D: it returns access is denied!

This should not happen in the RE, and virtually renders your computer unrepairable. See if a chkdsk will run we need to fix the acl's so at the x sources run the "osdevice" cmd again and if it returns D: at the x sources prompt type:-

chkdsk D:/f (press enter...) Ignore the error 50 message. Chkdsk will run can take a long time.

Let us know how you get on, you might have a particularly nasty root virus, this would not be repairable so prepare for a format and fresh install.

EDIT:- just had a thought do you have a copy of the OS if so boot from it and access the RE (repair your computer ) from it, might work since it would not be infected.


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

Oh no, i've got images to show you what it has told me, it still says access is denied, and I do still own the Windows 7 home premium disc so I'm going to try that later.

A fresh install wont be too bad because I've only had my PC since Christmas and theres not much important stuff here, the large files are games. However I cannot backup any files to my memory sticks because i always get the access is denied message.

The images are attached. It seemed to let me save my images into 'my documents' which is nice of it...


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

Ok, so when I boot windows from my disc, I select 'repair your computer'. Then it says "This version of system recovery options is not available with the version of windows you are trying to repair. Try using a recovery disc that is compatible with this version of windows".

The thing is, the disc is for windows 7 home premium, and that's what I have already installed. 

Should I press "install now" instead?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

You do that and you wipe your data away and start with a fresh install is that what you want


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

If it will resolve the problem well then yes. but will i need to format anything first?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

Windows should do that for you Installing and reinstalling Windows 7 out of curiosity did you have service pack 1 installed as that might be were the anomalie comes from


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

well on the disc it says service pack one, it doesn't mention it anywhere on my pc


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

is that windows 7 with service pack 1 just to be sure we are on the same page here


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

on the disc, yes. dont know on my computer


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

So was this the disc you used to install win 7


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

windows 7 home premium came already installed, so I didn't do it, the manufacturer did and it probably was installed using this disc.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

That does seem odd did you do this Startup Repair - Windows 7 Help Forums and there is a further tutorial further down on a repair install


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

I did the thing that you have made the link to but not the repair install to fix windows 7, i will do that on Monday because that is when i will need my computer less.

I don't have the permissions on my normal account to run setup.exe but i can on the hidden admin account.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

Well take your time no hurry on this end


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

is it possible that my computer has been accessed externally or been hacked? 
Also I've found that I can access my C disk by right clicking on an application on my desktop and selecting properties, shortcut and select open file location, some applications will open but some wont because of permissions.

will reinstalling windows definitely resolve the problems I'm having?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

I cannot tell you if you have been hacked you would need to have either downloaded something or allowed someone access to your computer in some way for that to happen, reinstalling or the repair install should fix any issues


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

right, so ive tried to repair install to fix windows 7, but when i press install now, it says, "Windows was unable to create a required installation folder. Error code: 0x800700B7

Does this mean I have to boot windows from the disc and reinstall from there?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

Hi at this point a fresh install might be the way forward


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

OK, see you on the other side 
Hopefully


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

Sorry we could not seem to avoid it


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

Its alright, anything to fix it, another problem, It asks me where I want to install windows, Disk 0 Partition 1 or Disk 0 Partition 2? When i select either, it says it cannot do it, i go on show details

For partition 1, it says: Windows cannot be installed to this disk. The selected disk has an MBR partition tabel. On EFI settings, windows cand only be installed to GPT disks.

When I select partition 2, it says, Windows cannot be installed to this disk. The selected disk has an MBR partition label. On EFI systems, windows can only be installed to GPT disks.
Windows cannot be installed to this hard disk space. Windows must be installed to a partition formatted as NTFS.

Should I format one or delete something, and to which one should i do this to in order to install?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

Is your hdd over 2gb


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

its 500gb


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

Sorry that was a typo it should have read 2tb, see the info here How to clean install Windows 7 Professional 64-bit to a GPT - Microsoft Community


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

Ok, so disaster? I couldn't follow the forums you have linked me to. I ended up following something for XP. So I foolishly thought that I should format the partion that had what appeared to have windows on it. I still couldnt install and now I cant open my pc without the disc and even that won't help me open it properly. I think i have removed windows and I can't install properly. What do I do now?

I'm using ny phone do this now.


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

I can still access the command prompt


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

I think I can fix this myself


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

Did you try this link which is on the page as text If WIndows 7 supports GPT, why can't I install the OS on GPT?


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

Ive successfully reinstalled windows 7 by having to delete the two partitions and going on from there. The issue with everything has been fixed and I'm just reinstalling all software that i had installed previously. So thank you very much for helping me get out of this mess, even with the reinstall.

I know where to go to now with any other problems I have. 

So thanks again


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

We're glad you got it sorted. Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Access denied to C disk and lost admin rights to system admin account*

Glad to hear it good job


----------

